# Steering shaking after 50



## notessharp (Mar 2, 2009)

So here is the situation at hand.i purchased these used a8 inch m6 wheels for my 98 740i.So i went from factory 16teens and a beautiful ride to 18teens and a horrible shaking of my steering after I got over 45.So i had one cracked rim when i got them,got them dirt cheap so i figured it was a good deal.I replaced the cracked rim with a brand new replica..Make a long story short i balanced my tires 2 times all around,and I even tried rotating tires,I made sure the pattern on the wheels is all correct.2 of the four tires that I changed to the back were not to meaty,not to sure if that is the culprit.or would getting a wheel alignment is necessary keeping in mind the ride was smooth as a whistle with the factory rims.Or would for new tires and a balance would do the job,just dont feel like the ride should be so ruff.Please let me know something.


----------



## E38&M3 (Mar 29, 2009)

*I've got the same problem*

I bought some ASA 18" wheels and Continental 235/50 ZR 18 tires from Tirerack about four years ago. I just swapped out my OEM rims and winter tires (ran like silk) and now have a horrendous wobble between 55 - 65mph. I ordered some centering rings just before I put them on and don't have any idea why the problem. It has gotten progressively worse over the past three years. Rotating the front tires to the back helps a little and I've had them balanced several times.


----------

